# Radioantenne Av-Receiver ?



## Chrismettal (21. Juni 2010)

Hey,

Ich hab mir letztens gebraucht einen Av-Receiver gekauft.
Leider war keine Radioantenne dabei, eigentlich gehört sie zum lieferumfang, aber wie gesagt.. gebraucht 

Nun wollte ich fragen wo ich so eine herbekomme bzw was ich da überhaupt brauche 

Ich brauche meines wissens eine Ukw antenne..

Danke im vorraus


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (21. Juni 2010)

Hi!
Nimm einfach ein Antennenkabel  und verinde den Receiver mit dem Kabel-Radio-Buchse (neben der TV-Buchse). Somit kannst du Kabelradio empfangen, was dir einmal mehr Sender bringt und ne bessere Qualität.


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Juni 2010)

Tut mir leid, das versteh ich nicht ganz, das eine ende an meinen av receiver, und das andere wodran ?


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

Der Kai geht davon aus, das du Kabel bei dir in der Bude hast. Und wenn dem so ist, ist da noch eine Buchse, wo man ein Radio anschließen kann. Manchmal haben Mietwohnungen auch eine Gemeinschaftsantennenanlage auf dem Dach. Dann kann das Antennenkabel vom Receiver auch direkt in die Buchse stecken. 

Solltes du beides nicht haben, so kann man im günstigsten Fall eine sogenannte Wurfantenne für UKW nehmen, welche man sich schnell selbst bauen kann. Stecker, zwei Drähte etwa 80 cm lang (egal was, hauptsache leitend) und dann wäre die Antenne schon fertig. 

Oder aber eine Zimmerantenne, eventuell mit Verstärker, je nach dem ob du weit von einem Ballungsgebiet wohnst oder eben nicht. Da gibt es die verschiedensten Formen, Farben und was weiß ich noch alles. Preisspanne ist auch immens. Schau hier einfach mal ...


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Juni 2010)

Ich hab satellit, kein kabel, keine mietwohnung, keine antenne..

aber so eine Wurfantenne klingt gut, das ist das was ich gesucht hab, danke


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

Dafür nicht. Gern geschehen


----------



## > Devil-X < (21. Juni 2010)

Bind einfach mal ein Lautsprecherkabel dran, dann gibts auch Radio


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

Naja, wenn man etwas macht, dann aber bitte doch schon richtig


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Juni 2010)

ich kann zeitweise mal en lautsprecherkabel oder ähnliches dranpappen, mal sehen  danke für den tipp xD


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Juni 2010)

Du kannst auch einfach selbst deinen Finger in die Buchse stecken, geht auch. Musst dann halt immer blöd rumstehen wenn du Radio hören willst.


----------



## TheRammbock (21. Juni 2010)

Aber nicht die Rechte Hand heben, das könnte böse enden


----------



## Chrismettal (21. Juni 2010)

oje  ich glaub das versuch ich lieber nicht


----------

